# airtel bb+wif-fi+shared internet



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

is it possible ....

me planning to buy 1 router and make all 6 machines wi-fi enabled and buy 1 256 kbps airtel bb conx .... now is it possible to share this airtel internet conx via wi-fi (bandwidth isnt of concern the damn thing shud work thats it) ....

@infra uv done this on bsnl i guess ... any idea abt how airtel gives internet conx and whether this is possible, i know it can done but wanna be sure of the hardware

i was told that if i go for airtel then i will need to 2 routers and if i go for any other isp for ex tata then i will need 1 router (dont know why he said that coz he spoke to dad and not me)


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

yes you can do this ..and the process is very easy.I have installed like this many times during my training at Airtel BB.

Hardware required: Wifi router/Modem...wireless LAN card on all system.

My suggestion: Don't buy wi-fi router from market..rather take a wifi router (440BX) on rental from Airtel..or you want to buy..buy the same router from Airtel @Rs. 2500/-

Taking modem on rental has many adnantage:
1) In case of any problem...Airtel will replace your modem(and other equipments) for no charge..and will come to your home for service.

2) After certain months..the modem will be completely yours.


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

airtel has different plans for modem based conx and router based conx ... i am currently planning to go for dlink wi-fi router and dlink wi-fi cards; whats better airtel conx with router or with modem .... if i go with either they can be connected to the dlink router which has rj 45 jack and then the net can be shared ???? .... now i did try to setup internet sharing once the thing was it gave the machines an ip on its own (iin other words there was ip probs) so will internet sharing hamper the existing cabled lan network????

and my network is gonna xp and vista machines both so wud that be an issue???


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

why you want to have both modem and router.Instead prefer modem-cum router.This will reduce network complexity.


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

^^ me asking whether to go for modem based conx or router based conx  coz they have different plans ... so what is a better option for connecting with wi-fi router and network


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

I am not getting you exactly.

What the plan has to do with your modem.I think they charge Rs. 50/- per month  for simple modem(BX 200) and RS. 100/- per month for wi-fi modem.

In case you take wi-fi modem on rental...you dont need any other router to buy from market...Because it is router-cum modem

And modem-cum router is preferred to reduce network complexity.However adding other router will give you more options to play in ur network.

Using the Wi-fi modem provided by Airtel (BX 440)..you can connect upto 12 wireless system and at the same time 4 system with LAN cable.This modem has property to use as both wi-fi and through cable.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 20, 2007)

manan, i didnt understand what you meant by "modem based connection" or "router based connection" so not answering that Q.

regarding whether it can be done or not - yes, it can be done and its easy. i'd suggest you get the wired airtel adsl modem and a separate router. the dedicated wifi cum wired hub has other advantages like custom/hacked firmware (like my linksys wrt54g) optimised for better connections, stability, gaming settings etc. and more specifically loads of customisation options. the airtel wifi router i'd seen at my frenz place had very limited configuration and not customisable.

my router cost me about 2.6k. dlink pci wifi cards cost me about 1k. ur laptop already has built in wifi so no kharcha on that 

ravi can answer ur other airtel specific queries.


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

ok heres the deal ....

the guy told dad that if u go for a modem then u will get 300mins free on the telephone conx they are giving along with the net conx

however if i choose to go for the router then i wont be getting that free 300mins on the telephone line ...

and there fore im asking which is better a modem or a router for my wi-fi setup

to make it simple ... does it make a difference if i go for a modem if im setting up wireless ineternet sharing ... and its not a problem to connect this modem to the dlink wi-fi router


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ok heres the deal ....
> 
> the guy told dad that if u go for a modem then u will get 300mins free on the telephone conx they are giving along with the net conx
> 
> however if i choose to go for the router then i wont be getting that free 300mins on the telephone line ...


where are you from...and can you tell me details abt the plan.//including package name, monthly rental, Bb features, telephone features.



> to make it simple ... does it make a difference if i go for a modem if im setting up wireless ineternet sharing ... and its not a problem to connect this modem to the dlink wi-fi router


No problem...............
you can do this.


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

all i know abt the plan is its 256kbps, with airtel telephone (instru everything they are givin) and if i go for modem then i get 300mins talktime free on the telephone line cost i dont remmber ... il let u know abt it


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 20, 2007)

as i said, its better to go in for a separate wired adsl modem and buy a wifi cum wired router from outside (if net sharing is not the only thing you gotta do).


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

well net sharing over the wi-fi network is important


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> all i know abt the plan is its 256kbps, with airtel telephone (instru everything they are givin) and if i go for modem then i get 300mins talktime free on the telephone line cost i dont remmber ... il let u know abt it


what is monthly rental ..and is the download limit unlimited??


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

ya its unlimited


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ya its unlimited


what is monthly rental..and where r u from.

your package looks ultimate..I also wish to have one.


----------

